# plexiglass rings



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

I had contacted J. B. Prince to order some plexiglass rings (not suitable for baking), to use for prepping individual ice cream desserts. The representative stated they no longer carried them; they had plenty of stainless steel rings though. Have the plexiglass rings fallen out of favor? If not, does anyone have a source for them that you'd pass on? Thanks in advance.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Don't laugh but I use pvc plumbing pipes. NOT FOR BAKING, but great for frozen items and mousses. I get them at the local Home Depot.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I love pvc!!! I have rings of many different diameters and heights. And the best thing is, they are cheap. Just go to Home Depot, find the diameter you want and have them cut them to the size you need.


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

To those of us who apparently have a head start on senility, the simple, obvious solution aint' always so! Thanks.


----------

